# Suicide with a gun



## bsharper (Apr 23, 2018)

Okay, this is a little morbid, but one of my supporting characters is contemplating suicide. He doesn't have a handgun, but can get a rifle. (in my state, handguns require a special permit, but rifles don't). He is short (so, short arms). Could he reach the trigger if he used a rifle?


----------



## Terry D (Apr 23, 2018)

People have been known to pull the trigger on a rifle, or shotgun with their toes.


----------



## moderan (Apr 24, 2018)

Or with a bit of string or twine affixed to the trigger, or you could make an automated firing mechanism fairly easily.


----------

